# newbie from Minnesota



## mnduckhunter (Nov 30, 2009)

My name is Jason and am from MN. Just got a smoker for a christmas gift. It's a cajun injector electric smoker. I have it going right now curing it as the instructions directed. 

hopefully i am able to learn some stuff from this site.


----------



## bill in mn (Nov 30, 2009)

hello from another minnesotan .there are a few of us here, where are you in the great state.Bill in Monticello


----------



## meat hunter (Nov 30, 2009)

Hello Jason, welcome to the site. I am from Minnesota as well, Preston area. Stick with us and you will learn all you need to know about the art of smoking meats. Many many good people here with tons of know-how. Anything you need to know, just ask. Glad you found us.


----------



## mnduckhunter (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm from the Willmar area. 

going to try some goose breats on the smoker tomorrow.


----------



## kurtsara (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey, welcome to the forum, allot of reading material here, I'm learning allot.


----------



## dveldh (Dec 1, 2009)

Greetings from Minnesota's west coast of the Red River Valley...you'll pick up a lot from this site. I know I have. Might I also suggest KickAssBBQ.com for another Minnesotan.


----------



## alx (Dec 1, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.Glad you joined us.....


----------



## mnduckhunter (Dec 1, 2009)

thanks guys

I have some goose breasts soaking in some hickory BBQ in a food saver bag waiting for tomorrow. Now the big decision would be, what wood to use?


----------



## irishteabear (Dec 1, 2009)

Welcome to SMF, Jason.  Glad you joined us.


----------



## thadoc (Dec 1, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF, glad to have you aboard! Glad to see another Minnesotan here stokin-n-smokin. I don't think you will have any problems find what you need here, not to mention so awesome q-views to drool over! Takes some pics of the smokin project and post it for us to see. Lookin forward to your future Q's.


----------



## bassman (Dec 1, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.  Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## mossymo (Dec 1, 2009)

mnduckhunter
Welcome to SMF, glad you joined us !!!


----------



## cheapchalee (Dec 1, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, ducks, humm--- the wife likes em but I don't.  Of course the Thai's cook them a different way.  Different subject, let us know how they turn out with Qview of course.

Charlie


----------



## erain (Dec 1, 2009)

welcome to the forum bud... from st cloud area, north of avon. you will find all info ya need to get that smoker rolling... cant wait to see qview!!!


----------



## treegje (Dec 1, 2009)

welcome to the Smoking Meat Forum family Jason


----------



## warthog (Dec 1, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF.  Enjoy your stay.


----------



## seenred (Dec 1, 2009)

Hello Jason, and welcome to the SMF family!  Glad you joined us.  Lots of friendly folks here who love helping out, just ask when you have questions.


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 1, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF my new friend.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 1, 2009)

Welcome, Glad to have you with us. This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.

For Those of you New to Smoking, be sure to check out Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse.
Click Here it's "FREE"... 5 Day eCourse

Everyone here enjoys seeing the Qview so be sure to post plenty of pics... 

Large ones that us old people with bad eyes can see.

When you uploading to Photobucket I always use the Large IMG setting, 640 x 480 it is a nice size...

How to post Qview to Forum:



For Step By Step Instructions On Posting Qview Check Out This Tutorial

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82034


----------



## larry maddock (Dec 1, 2009)

hello


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 1, 2009)

First off welcome Jason to *SMF*. You'll like it here cause there are abunch of good folks here that would just love to help you out with just about anything to do with smoking. We really like to have newbies here because they can bring in a new propective to how things are done. There's nothing like a new set of eyes to give and new way to make things that little differant to make things alittle better. So I hope you know about the *Qview* here. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=58920
Here's a link to photobucket it's free and easy to download pictures. Then if your really new to smoking Look up the E-course. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=127
It's also free and it will give you the basics of smoking. So after all of that you just need to go grab something to smoke and if you have any question just post them here and we will answer it quickly so you don't have any mishaps with your smoke. 
Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## meateater (Dec 1, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF!


----------

